# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  مخبز التواقيع أطلب ما تريد

## خوف الكتابة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

حق كل الشباب ولكل الصبايا صار تقدر من اليوم تطلب توقيعك وعلى ذوقنا من مخبز التواقيع 

تواقيع ثابته وبعد اذا تحب متحركه بس اترك الفرصة لنا عشان نخدمك وشوف توقيعك وشلون 

بيصير على طريقتنا اذا حاب توقيع رومنسي أو توقيع أسلامي أو تواقيع متنوعة فطلبك هذا 

موجود عندنا لا تتردد احنا بنتظارك وخدمتكم هذا شعار مخبزنا المتواضع .

أسرع بطلب توقيعك فالعدد محدود ولفتره محدوده فقط على شبكة الناصرية الثقافية 


تحياتي لكم 
خوف الكتابة

----------


## خوف الكتابة

هذي بعض التواقيع الي صممتها في منتديات أخرى أتمنى أن تصميماتي تعجبكم 
















هذي عينات بسيطة وقديمة والجديد راح يكون معاكم انشاء الله

----------


## نوري

مرحبا اخوي 
ممكن تعمل لي توقيع ويكون مثل اول توقيع الوردي 
وربي عاجبني حييييييييييل 
بليز ابغا مثلة

----------


## سمراء

ما شاء الله تواقيع جنان
ياليت اخوي تسوي ليي توقيع مثل الاول لانه رهيييب
وشكرا مقدما
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## خوف الكتابة

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


شنهو سالفتكم كل لكم تبون مثل الأول .....!!!!!!؟؟؟

عادي ولا يهمكم واذا تبون اسوي لكم على ذوقي هم بعد عادي 

بس أنتظروني بتأخر عليكم أسبوع بالكثير عندي تصميم ستايل لمنتدى جديد 

تحياتي ...

خوف الكتابة

----------


## سمراء

شكرا اخوي مقدما 
مو مهم يكون مثل الاول 
ابي توقيع رومانسي على ذوقك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ممكن توقيع؟؟؟

----------


## الــريــم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

,, :embarrest: 


بصراحه طلبت توقيع لي بالمنتدى وسوه لي بس مومثل ماابي ابيه فلاش وحركات :sad2:  بس خيبوني تكفى لاتردني والله ماعندي توقيع حاسه بتحطيم كم لي اتمنى المشكله كل اللي بالمنتدى تواقيعهم تهبببببببببل وانا محد معطيني وجه الله يخليك اخدمني والله ماراح انساك بدعوات من قلب بليــز دخلت وانا متأمله خيــر كفايه تحطيــم انتظر ك
اذا اوكي انا بارسل لك الكلمات تمام...

----------


## رونق الزهر

بصراحة عجبني الموضوع والي اكثر منه انه التواقيع حلوة بعد
نتمنى انك تعمل الينا توقيع 
وشكرااااا

تحياتي رونق الزهر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أبي توقيع في مولد الى صالح الدرازي الف الصلاة على النبي أحمد وآله 
وصورة باسم الكربلائي وسمي

----------


## فلسفه فكر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 

اول شي .. حبت اشكرك اخووي .. ع التفاعل .. في هذا القسم .. 

ماشاء الله عليك مبدع في التصاميم .. مرره .. 

يعطيك العافيه وع القوة ان شاء الله .. 

يعني إذا ماعليك امر .. تسوي لي توقيع .. 

ع ذووقك .. 

واسمي عليه .. 

" فلسفه فكر"


واكوون شاكره لك .. 

ومايهم .. اي وقت آخذهـ << هع قامت تموون بـ زياده .. 

عموماً ..


يعطيك العافيه .. 


مودتيـــــــــــــــ واحتراميــــــــــــــــ

" فلسفه فكر "

----------


## النور المؤمل

السلام عليكم 
انا ابغى توقيع على ذوقك
اذا مو كلافة عليك 
مشكور

----------


## النبض الهادئ

هلا اخوي التواقيع عجبتني مرة

أبي توقيع إذا ممكن بس تكون الوانه فرحيه مثل وردي وبنفسجي ودي الألوان

وإذا تقدر يكون الكلام متحرك او فيه حركاات

والكلمات نفسها اللي في توقيعي الحين

وشكراً مقدماً00

النبض الهادئ

----------


## أسرار الليل

ممكن توقيع بس ابيه رومنسي ع ذوقك 
تحياتي ..,,

----------


## بحر الفن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

الاخ / خوف الكتابة

اذا ماعليك امر ابي توقيع خاص توضع فيه صور بعض الفنانين الخليجيين الممثلين فقط مثل داوود حسين عبد الرحمن العقل علي جمعة يوسف بوهلول عبدالله مللك عبد المحسن النمر او اخروون

اكون شاكرا لك

تحياتي 
بحر الفن

----------


## سرمد الليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تصا ميم را ئعه اتمنى انك تسوي لي توقيع 
بس ابغى يكون روما نسي ويكون مكتوب عليه
 كلما ت شعريه بسيطه ومكتوب اسمي 
     سرمد الليل  :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الورد

بليييييييييييييييييز
                         يعطيك الف عافية
                     ممكن تسوي لي توقيع رومنسي 
                    وفيه بعض كلمات الحب متحركة
                       ولاتنسى تكتب اسمي
                    ولك مني جزيل الشكر00

----------


## fatemah

التواقيع عجبتني واتمنى اتسوي لي توقيع مثل الاول او احلى 
تحياتي
فطوم

----------


## fatemah

الغي طلبي انا خلاص الامل البعيد ما قصرت وياي

----------


## هدى الإيمان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي إذا ممكن تصممين لي توقيع

على ذوقك المهم تكون فيه صورة باسم الكربلائي إذا أمكن

والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## روحk.s.a.

السلام عليكم 

اذا ممكن تسو لي توقيع
واكون لكم من الشاكرين
يعطيكم الف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

هلا وغلا فيك اخوي 
لو سمحت لو مافيها تعب بغيت  توقيع ....
والسموحة اذا كنت بتعبك ويااااااااااااااااي .......

تحياتي لك :- 
شيعيه وافتخر

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

واااااااااااي يالغلا طلبات كثيرة ولاوحد منهم سويتله وانا اخاف اثقل عليك اكثر والله ودي توقيع على ذوقك ورومنسي
وتصاميمك مشاء الله جنان..
اتمنى يوصلي توقيع..

تحياتي
::اختك المحبة::
//نجمةالاحساء//

----------


## soul

مشكور اخوي 

ماعليك امر ..ممكن توقيع على دوقك..

----------


## perfume

أنا أبغى توقيع جميل بس أبغى يكون فيه اسمي perfume
بإنتظاره
و شكرا

----------


## ملاك الحسا

السلام :

كيف الحال ؟؟


ادا ممكن .. ابي توقيع .. على ذوقكم 

ويكون بيه .. اللقب .. ملاك الحسـا

وربي ينطيك العافيه..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكوووووور خيو على الخدمه
ماتقصر وتواقيعك ماشاء الله تجنن
وانا بصراحه ابي توقيع وياااااااااااااريت يكون متحرك يعني زي شذي
بخاطري والله يكون عندي توقيع متحرك
اذا ماعليك طبعا اي كلافه
تحياتي
ريوش

----------


## همسات الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ابغى توقيع في اسمي على ذوقكم 


ارجوكم لاتتاخروا



اختكم همسات الروح

----------


## منحوسة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ممكن توقيع في اسمي على ذوقكم

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم ممكن توقيع يلبق على اسمي

----------

